# Lion 10.7.2 : problème connexion borne wifi



## ToM03 (17 Octobre 2011)

Salut, j'ai un soucis de connexion au reseau wifi de mon ecole depuis la mise a jour a 10.7.2, il se connecte dans la barre de wifi, mais impossible d'avoir le popup ou la page de log qui s'ouvrait automatiquement avant, rien ne se charge... Tout fonctionne bien ailleurs et sur iphone!

Que puis je faire?! Merci


----------



## snorand (17 Octobre 2011)

Ah, je suis content de voir que je ne suis pas le seul a avoir ce problème, impossible de me connecter au réseau de la fac depuis le passage à 10.7.2 Safari ( Et testé égalemt avec Google Chrome) ne parviennent pas a afficher la page au mieux, et plantent complètement au pire  est-ce que quelqu'un aurait eu vent d'une solution ? Car c'est assez contraignant comme problème , merci d'avance


----------



## ToM03 (17 Octobre 2011)

C'est clair que si je trouve pas une solution rapidement je suis très embêté car le net m'est indispensable. 
J'ai exactement les mêmes symptômes, la page ne se charge pas, ou alors ça plante


----------



## Demounet (17 Octobre 2011)

Même problème pour me connecter au réseau de mon université. J'ai par contre trouvé une bidouille pour le contourner. J'ai une partition Windows sur mon mac, je boot donc sur celle-ci, je me connecte au réseau Wifi de l'université avec mes identifiants depuis Windows et je redémarre sous Mac OS.
Le réseau Wifi me considère toujours comme connecté et je peux donc aller tranquillement sur le net !


----------



## snorand (18 Octobre 2011)

Petite nouvelle : 

En fouillant sur des forums anglophones, j'ai trouvé ceci :

OK students report success with the solution (or workaround) mentioned in this thread http://airheads.arubanetworks.com/vB...ead.php?t=4451

For anyone else having the problem, here's the way to fix it and get authorized and get on the internet again.

=============
Open Keychain Access. It's in Applications=>Utilities.

Then in the Keychain Access menu at the top of the screen choose "Preferences..."

Go to the pane labelled "certificates." Check the first two items there. (Online Certificate Status Protocol and Certificate Revocation List). Both should "Off." If they say "best effort" change them to "Off." Then you should be able to connect (may need to restart the computer, but maybe not).
=================

For those who want the somewhat geeky explanation, here's what I think is happening (I am FAR from an expert on this). Some networks (including the networks on many college campuses or dorms) use an Aruba access control system (and maybe some other brands). You're probably seen this kind of thing in other places--airports, hotels, coffee shops. This kind of system lets anyone connect to the wireless network, but then to actually do anything on that network like browse the web, get email, or whatever, you have to open a browser where you'll see a page that asks you to authenticate. Sometimes it requires a username and password, other times you just have to click the "I agree not to do anything bad" or "welcome to our Marriott" button. But in any case, unless you get through that page (the "captive portal"--isn't that a charming name?), you can't go any further. 

In the latest update, Apple made a new convenience where you can connect to the network, and then instead of requiring the "captive portal" there will be a separate popup window (a webkit window) which will appear and let you login without even opening the browser. Then you're good to go. This might be familiar if you have an iPad or iPhone, because this has been the case on those devices for some time. I guess the advantage is that if you want to connect to the network and check your email, you don't have to go through the bother of first opening your browser and trying to access a page in order to get that captive portal.

But something went wrong with this in the latest update--seemingly ONLY on new MacBooks that had Lion installed from scratch. Anyone who upgraded from Snow Leopard seems not to have the problem. What I think is happening is that the browser is waiting for that webkit window to appear, and the webkit window is not appearing, because it's waiting for the browser to show the captive portal. Or something like that. Anyway, the workaround above does seem to work. 

I did NOT invent this solution, and I'm not even 100% sure I understand it. Hope it works for others!


----------------

En gros : Aller dans applications / Trousseau d'accès -> Préférences -> Certificats | à partir de là, désactiver les deux options qui sont proposées (Celle en haut)

Cela nécessite peut-être un redémarrage 

J'ai fait la manip à l'instant, je commences mes cours dans 1 heure, si ça fonctionne, je vous poste un message de là bas


----------



## ToM03 (18 Octobre 2011)

Je vais tenter ça demain j'espère que ça fonctionnera !


----------



## tchoocolate (18 Octobre 2011)

Meme probleme avec un copain, on va essayer ça merci pour la rep


----------



## snorand (18 Octobre 2011)

Après essai de la manie, cela ne fonctionne pas dans mon université, je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire, et le problème commence à devenir vraiment énervant.

Je retourne faire un tour sur les forums anglais, mais bon, ça ne semble guère convainquant


----------



## ToM03 (19 Octobre 2011)

Si ça marche pas je suis vraiment dans l'ennui pour demain


----------



## mansato (19 Octobre 2011)

Moi aussi j'ai exactement le même problème.je pence que sa vien a coup sur de mac et de la mise a jour mais je met en cause aussi un problème de certificat entre safari et la fac (ses toujours mal coder ses connerie). pour palier le probléme je passe par firefox et revient sur safari. je trouve que cette version de osx et belle et bien bug car entre les déconnexion wifi et le problème pour aller sur internet a croire que mac veut pas que on aille sur internet.
si vous en savais plus faite le savoir sur cette page.


----------



## tchoocolate (19 Octobre 2011)

ça devient agaçant effectivement!



Que faire? Appeler Apple? 


MISE A JOUR ES TU LA??!!!!


----------



## UnknownMan (20 Octobre 2011)

Pareil pour moi!!!

Depuis la mise à jour sur 10.7.2 je n'arrive plus à me connecter sur le wifi de mon école!

C'est très très très très agaçant! Apple me déçoit beaucoup!!


----------



## snorand (20 Octobre 2011)

Après avoir écumé le web à la recherche de réponses, j'ai trouvé ça ce matin, je viens de l'appliquer et j'attends de me rendre à mon université pour voir si ça fonctionne.


"I was having an issue where the wifi was connecting to my school's wireless network but wouldn't load the authentication page.

This solved it for me:
http://blog.chron.com/techblog/2011/09/want-to-really-repair-permissions-on-your -mac-try-this/

It involves resetting permissions in Recovery Mode (but through typing resetpassword in the Terminal).

Hope this helps some people!"


http://blog.chron.com/techblog/2011/09/want-to-really-repair-permissions-on-your-mac-try-this/


Le lien indique la marche à suivre (en anglais). Je vous écris dans l'après midi si ça fonctionne, en espérant cette fois-ci que ça sera le cas


----------



## snorand (20 Octobre 2011)

Problème réglé pour ma part  

ça fonctionne avec la dernière manipulation !


----------



## ToM03 (20 Octobre 2011)

Marche pas chez moi :hein:


----------



## Aekold (21 Octobre 2011)

*Trousseau d'accès -> Préférences -> Certificats -> OCSP et CRL -> Désactivé(e) --> redémarrer le Mac.*

Ça a marché pour mes problèmes de connexions aux hotspots Free.


----------



## ToM03 (21 Octobre 2011)

Ouais si en fait, ça marche, mais c'est le gros bordel, j'ai du me connecter sous firefox, mais ça bugg dans tous les sens, Mail fait n'importe quoi, safari plante quand il a envie, firefox plante également parfois, impossible d'envoyer un mail, si je met une piece jointe sur Gmail sur firefox ça plante... ca commence a me gaver un truc correct ce mac. 



OLOL UN MAC C TP B1 CA BUGG PAS KOM WINDAUZE VISTA LOL2


----------



## UnknownMan (14 Novembre 2011)

Je n'arrive même pas à ouvrir le trousseau d'accès!! C'est incroyable il s'ouvre et puis j'ai la roue multicolore indéfiniment, même en redémarrant! Si je ne peux même pas tester les solutions en rapport avec, ou va t on?? Merci Steevy!!!

Quelqu'un a le même problème???


----------



## pb88081 (14 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai aussi le même problème pour me connecter à un hot spot Free sous Lion. Alors que cela fonctionnait parfaitement sous Léopard.
Le soucis est le même avec l'iPhone 4S alors que je me connectais très bien avec le précédent iPhone.
J'ai testé la manip sans succès : Trousseau d'accès -> Préférences -> Certificats -> OCSP et CRL -> Désactivé(e) --> redémarrer le Mac.

En fait nous sommes les rats du laboratoire Apple pour ce nouveau système. Ne parlons pas d'iCloud qui n'est vraiment pas au point. 
Espérons qu'une mise à jour rectifiera ces problèmes. Sinon retour à Snow Léopard.
Pour résumer dans de très nombreux secteurs on nous vend des outils pas finis (non testés par les créateurs) et nous devons essuyer les plâtres... Tout cela pour faire de l'argent.


----------



## UnknownMan (14 Novembre 2011)

En redémarrant j'ai réussi à ouvrir le trousseau d'accès et la manip suivante a fonctionné pour moi (du moins pour le moment): Trousseau d'accès -> Préférences -> Certificats -> OCSP et CRL -> Désactivé(e) --> redémarrer le Mac.


----------



## ToM03 (14 Novembre 2011)

C'est une honte, j'en ai ma claque de cet ordinateur, 1200 pour une brique pas capable de se connecter a internet. 

j'ai le meme soucis pour le trousseau d'accès, roue indéfiniment il ne répond pas. 

Sinon a l'école j'arrive péniblement a me connecter seulement via firefox....

Mais même a la maison j'ai des soucis de wifi, je dois déco, reco, redémarrer a chaque fois que ça merde. 

1200E pour caller ma bibliothèque ça commence a me saouler .


----------



## pb88081 (15 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai appelé l'assistance technique d'Apple pour l'impossibilité de connexion aux Hotspots (Free Wifi pour ma part) et apperement c'est un problème lié à Safari. Ce soucis devrait être corrigé à la prochaine mise à jour prévue certainement pour Décembre.
Sinon est ce que cela marche avec un autre navigateur ?


----------



## UnknownMan (15 Novembre 2011)

En fait non! Je suis retourné à l'école aujourd'hui et j'ai le même problème...

C'est vraiment fatiguant!! Toujours impossible d'ouvrir correctement le trousseau d'accès (toujours la roue multicolore et rien d'autre)...

Des solutions peut être??


----------



## ToM03 (16 Novembre 2011)

Ouais j'ai pareil pour le trousseau, sinon y'a qu'avec firefox que ça marche mais péniblement et je n'ai pas accès à tout, et tout ce qui est application tièrces qui ont besoin d'acceder au réseau ne fonctionnent pas, safari fonctionne a peu pres 45 secondes à partir du moment ou je me suis connecté par le biais de FF, mail pas du tout, j'ai des soucis sur la page web gmail, l'appli twitter n'accède pas au réseau, l'app store non plus...

C'est la merde.


----------



## subsole (16 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Une autre "solution" pour le wifi, voir les posts à partir du #35  ====>http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/perte-de-wifi-sur-lion-770952-2.html


----------



## Christopher P (17 Novembre 2011)

Tout le monde semble être passé à côté de la deuxième solution proposée par snorand qui a fonctionné pour moi et j'ai eu tous les "bugs" cités auparavant et plus encore:
-	Le hotspot wifi de ma fac ne marche plus (quand jouvre chrome pr aller sur google, je nai pas la page de connection qui saffiche alors quavant si)
-	Le hotspot de free ne marche plus (là jai la page de connection, mais une foi que je clic « connecter », ça ne marche plus )
-	Quand jouvre keychain, au démarrage il ne répond plus
-	Au début, car il s'est remis à fonctionner seul quand jouvrais un document pdf, sous Preview, Adobe Reader, Adobe Reader Pro, il ne répond plus au démarrage du logiciel.
-	Jutilisais SymPhonie avec Freephonie et quand je clique « Register », il ne répond plus.
-	LAppstore reste gris. Aucune page ne saffiche (alors que je suis bien connecté à internet chez moi)
-	Dautres logiciels ne répondent plus à un moment ou un autre.



Le problème viendrait des "permissions" de fichier que la mise à jour de lion 10.7.2 aurait "cassé". Il faut redémarrer dans l'utilitaire de restauration Lion pour remettre par défaut les permissions.

1. Restart Lion, and before you hear the chime, hold down the Command and R keys.

2. Youll be at the Repair Utilities screen. Click the Utilities item in the Menu Bar, then click Terminal.

3. In the Terminal window, type resetpassword and hit Return.

4. The password reset utility window launches, but youre not going to reset the password. Instead, click on icon for your Macs hard drive at the top. From the dropdown below it, select the user account where youre having issues.

5. At the bottom of the window, youll see an area labeled Reset Home Directory Permissions and ACLs. Click the Reset button there.

The reset process takes just a couple of minutes. When its done, exit the programs youve opened and restart your Mac.

Source: http://blog.chron.com/techblog/2011/09/want-to-really-repair-permissions-on-your-mac-try-this/



Voilà, si vraiment il y a besoin de traduire, je le ferais quand j'aurai le temps.


----------



## subsole (17 Novembre 2011)

Christopher P a dit:


> Tout le monde semble être passé à côté de la deuxième solution proposée par snorand qui a fonctionné pour moi et j'ai eu tous les "bugs" cités auparavant et plus encore:
> -	Le hotspot wifi de ma fac ne marche plus (quand j&#8217;ouvre chrome pr aller sur google, je n&#8217;ai pas la page de connection qui s&#8217;affiche alors qu&#8217;avant si)
> -	Le hotspot de free ne marche plus (là j&#8217;ai la page de connection, mais une foi que je clic « connecter », ça ne marche plus )
> -	Quand j&#8217;ouvre keychain, au démarrage il ne répond plus
> ...


Bonjour, 
Personne n'est passé à côté, c'est le post  => #13 de cet  "énorme" topic de deux pages ou nous nous trouvons :^)
En principe, lorsque l'on cherche une solution on ne se contente pas de lire le dernier post.
Cette manipulation a été décrite dans d'autres topics, par exemple dans  ===>http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/permissions-finder-apres-maj-10-7-2-a-888802.html


----------



## djm (17 Novembre 2011)

De même, mon mbp voyait le réseau mais pas de connection.
J'ai réussi une connection wifi par:
"se connecter à un autre réseau" et tapez le nom du réseau (même si le mac le voit en auto).
puis faire les manip pour la clé.
la manip a fonctionnée aussi sur un ipad


----------



## pb88081 (18 Novembre 2011)

J'ai fait une réinstallation de Lion avec formatage (donc propre). Aucune installation de logiciels tiers. 
Toujours les mêmes problèmes Wifi Hotspots (impossibilité de se connecter), le Trousseau d'accès ne s'ouvre pas et le fond d'écran que je ne peux changer que 15 à 30 mn après allumage du Mac.
D'après Apple il y aura bientôt une mise à jour en Décembre.

Il serait interessant de faire un poste sur les différents bugs sous Lion (et aussi ceux pour qui tout va bien) et ceci pour chaque modèle d'ordinateur.
Bugs sous : 
Mac 13", 
Mac 15" ect sous Lion

Cela permettrait de faire remonter les différents problèmes à Apple. 
L'union fait la force
Il est évident que tous les problèmes ne seront pas corrigés immédiatement mais ils seront obligés d'en tenir compte afin d'améliorer Lion pour qu'il soit comme ils disent "le plus avancé au monde".


----------



## Nikopsycho (18 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes. Je suis bien content de voir que je ne suis vraiment pas le seul. Pour ma part exactement le même problème, safari plante mais pas firefox. Impossible d'accéder à la page de connexion de mon université. Puis j'ai déjà tenté d'utiliser safari une fois connecter via firefox mais pour google ça marche un petit temps, puis j'ai remarqué que systématiquement les pages HTTPS plantent immédiatement aussi. Enfin j'ai aussi des petit problème chez moi de perte de la connexion. Je relance le Wifi du mac et réouvre safari et ça marche. Donc à la limite je ferme les yeux là dessus.
Je suis un petit nouveau sur mac. Donc j'ai pas hésité à utiliser l'Express Lane. Pour être rapide et charmant y'a rien à dire. Mais alors il m'on fait faire une centaine de manip et cela ne fonctionne toujours pas. 
Je fais un *petit résumé des manips* : 
Appel #1: Vérification/réparation des permission en passant par cmd+R au redémarrage.
#2: Suppression d'un fichier sur les préférence (relatif au Wifi) après avoir supprimé toutes les connexions connues
#3 :Suppression des p.list (je sais plus exactement le terme) de safari.
#4: La manip que vous présentez en anglais en passant par cmd+R en rapport avec reset password
#5: Désactivation des certificats en rapport avec les trousseaux. &#10141; ça c'est moi qui l'ai fait après avoir longuement cherché sur le net. 
#6: (Ré)Installation de la mise a jour combiné de mac OX Lion 10.7.2 (le monsieur m'a dit à ce moment là que si ça marchait toujours pas faudra réinstaller l'OS à la 10.1 (quand ça fonctionnait) et de ne pas hésiter à les rappeler)
#7: La Nana me dit de faire la manip #5 avec les trousseaux. (elle m'a fait patienter, à mon avis elle était en train de demander à google comment on fait ^^) bref je l'écoute mais je lui dit que j'ai anticiper et je l'avais déjà fait. Au final elle me dit donc ce que m'a dit son collègue et je réinstalle Lion&#8230; 4H30 d'attente, je me suis dit chouette ça marchera enfin. Mais à ma grande surprise ça n'a rien réinstaller du tout vu que je redémarre mon Mac et je suis sur 10.7.2, j'ai tout mes fichiers. Toutes les même préférences.

 Bref je suis sur que lundi à la fac firefox sera une fois de plus mon ami. Les appeler même s'il sont charmant et semble vraiment embêté pour moi commence à m'exaspérer. Et il me reste que 15 jours de "AppleCare je sais pas trop quoi".

*Sinon je pense que le problème vient vraiment de cette fameuse page qui est censé s'ouvrir automatiquement quand on se connecte à un Hotspot car sur le Safari de IOS.5* (OS qui ralentit vachement les 3GS, ça c'est pour le détail qui tue)* et bien la dès qu'on se connecte y'a une jolie petite page qui s'ouvre toute seule où je peux rentrer mes identifiants. Et ça roule !!! *

Si j'ai précisé ça pour l'iPhone c'est parce que ça veut dire qu'ils ont la solution, mais pas sur le bon appareil. J'y connais rien en informatique, mais pour un ingénieur Apple ça doit pas être bien compliqué à solutionner. 

Donc il faut vraiment qu'il lance un correctif. Et tous ensemble on devrait pouvoir les faire bouger. Steeve est plus là, c'est à nous d'agir. Surtout que vu la quantité de Mac qu'il y'a dans ma fac 2 ordo sur 3 (prof y compris puisque la fac leur prête) et bien on participe largement à leur chiffre d'affaire...

Sinon autre petit détail, je me souviens que Firefox la première fois que je l'ai utilisé pour me connecter à ma Fac, et bien il m'a posé une question en rapport avec la connexion/sécurité où je sais plus trop quoi (j'ai pas vraiment lu) mais c'était pas un truc banal du genre : être vous sur de vouloir accéder à cette page. Bref je pense que la solution est peut être là. 

A quand la 10.7.3 &#8230;

PS : Désolé s'il y'a trop de faute, si j'ai utilisé des caractères gras à mauvais escient, si le post est trop long pour rien. Je suis nouveau soyez indulgent envers moi :rose:


----------



## ToM03 (18 Novembre 2011)

J'ai tout testé, du truc des permissions dans l'utilitaire de restauration a l'installation du driver wifi de Leopard, rien ne fonctionne convenablement.


----------



## Christopher P (18 Novembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Personne n'est passé à côté, c'est le post  => #13 de cet  "énorme" topic de deux pages ou nous nous trouvons :^)
> En principe, lorsque l'on cherche une solution on ne se contente pas de lire le dernier post.
> Cette manipulation a été décrite dans d'autres topics, par exemple dans  ===>http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/permissions-finder-apres-maj-10-7-2-a-888802.html



Subsole, je sais bien que c'est le post 13 puisque j'ai mis le lien de ce post dans mon message que tu as cité.

C'est justement bien parce que j'ai lu tous les messages de ce topic que j'ai dit ça, puisque personne ne semblait avoir essayé la démarche de snorand que j'ai repris (le post #13...).

Bref, pour ce qui est du problème de la nouvelle mise à jour qui fait tout planter, ce n'est pas totalement résolu chez moi non plus. C'est bizarre, ça remarchait, et ça replante à nouveau, j'ai refait la manip, ça semble remarcher, mais jusqu'à quand?

Pour ma part je vais réinstaller lion et refaire la mise à jour pour voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## Nikopsycho (19 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous, j'ai recontacter Apple pour la n-ième fois à propos du problème. Vu que toute les manips n'ont rien résolu, il m'ont passer un * technicien supérieur* . Il a plusieurs *pistes/hypothèses*, en tout cas ils ont une réelle volonté de résoudre le problème (et il a vu que j'était pas un cas isolé, je lui donner l'adresse de ce post). 
Ce monsieur m'a proposer de faire tout un tas de test qu'il m'a décrit d'abord seul puis ensemble à ma fac pour définir: 

- si ça vient d'une application qui fait conflit,
- si ça vient du compte utilisateur,
- si ça vient de safari directement, 
- si ça vient de la 10.7.2,
- si ça vient de OSX Lion en général. 

Dans les 2 premiers cas on résoudra certainement les problèmes par des manipulations en attendant une mise à jour, dans les 3 autres cas si on ne trouve vraiment pas de solution et/ou la source exacte du problème. Comme cette fameuse pages qui s'ouvrait à sur 10.7.1, *il contactera les ingénieurs Apple pour qu'il fasse un correctif.*
 En attendant il se renseigne de son coté, donc *si vous passez par là n'hésiter pas à décrire exactement votre problème :*

 Type de wifi utilisé: Hotspot université, Mc do, Aéroport, Hotel, Free et Neuf Wifi. Si vous avez bien la 10.7.2. Si vous avez souvenir que c'est bien depuis cette mise à jour que cela ne fonctionne plus ou pas ?. Si vous êtes bien obligé d'utiliser firefox (pour écarter les problème de connectivité), Si vous avez essayer de créer un autre compte utilisateur sur votre mac et que là ça marche, et ce qu'il en est de Mail, Itunes et compagnie (j'ai pas testé ce dernier point). 

Je vous tiens informer. Je lui communiquerai mes propres test et si vous avez des éléments de réponse je lui enverrai le lien.

Mais je met un 19,9/20 à l'assistance Apple (pas 20 car certaines musiques pendant le temps très court d'attente sont pas forcément ce qu'on préfère, mais c'est varié ) pour fournir un service aussi personnalisé et au petit soin, je regrette plus le pris. Ca me donne presque envie de souscrire à l'extension de garantie (quand ça marchera et que je me remettrai de l'achat du mac ^^). Si ça fonctionnait pareil avec les opérateurs mobile, edf, l'administration, microsoft, les voitures, les machines à laver, la fnac, et les politiciens y'aurai plus de guerre dans le monde. Steve à belle et bien créer une Utopie .


----------



## ToM03 (19 Novembre 2011)

Le meilleur SAV c'est celui dont tu n'a pas besoin


----------



## pb88081 (19 Novembre 2011)

Christopher P a dit:


> Subsole, je sais bien que c'est le post 13 puisque j'ai mis le lien de ce post dans mon message que tu as cité.
> 
> C'est justement bien parce que j'ai lu tous les messages de ce topic que j'ai dit ça, puisque personne ne semblait avoir essayé la démarche de snorand que j'ai repris (le post #13...).
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
J'ai fait une réinstallation de Lion et les mêmes problèmes sont toujours présents. Je pense que je n'aurai pas du faire les mises à jour. Alors si tu réinstalles teste tout avant les mises à jour.


----------



## Nikopsycho (23 Novembre 2011)

Salut à tous, toujours pas de solution. Finalement ils sont pas si bon que ça au SAV.... BREF . 
Safari plante toujours. Pas moyen qu'il soit stable une journée entière, la fac n'en parlons pas. Honnêtement je suis un jeune switcher et si j'avais su je serai rester chez la firme à la fenêtre...

Si quelqu'un qui s'y connait (mieux que les soit disant experts d'apple) peut m'aider il est le bienvenue. Car d'une part j'ai lu que la 10.7.3 en bêta ben elle change pas grand chose pour safari. Alors je me demande combien de temps il va falloir que j'attende avec ce diesel... (oui parce qu'il a des bug multiples en plus. cmd+Q est mon ami parfois -_-', (je préférais autant le crtl alt supp...)


----------



## Aekold (23 Novembre 2011)

Quel type de réinstallation avez-vous tentée ? Une "clean install" (formatage du disque puis installation des packages de Mac Os X Lion) devrait résoudre le problème pour un temps je pense. L'(ré)installation de base sur Mac OS X archive vos données puis réinstalle le système de fichier de l'OS d'apple (pour faire simple). 

Ce type d'installation garde donc en mémoire vos fichiers et préférences. En lisant vos commentaires cela semble de plus en plus clair que le problème est lié à des "préférences de profils" qui fonctionnent mal et qui doivent créer un conflit entre différents plugins ou applications de l'OS.

A confirmer...


----------



## Nikopsycho (23 Novembre 2011)

Salut Aekold. Alors j'ai réinstaller sans formater c'est qu'il m'ont dit de faire chez apple, c'est à dire que en effet ça conserver absolument tout mes fichiers, mes préférences .... Pas moyen qu'ils me donnent la solution sur la manière de tout remettre à zéro... .

Mais comment fait-t-on pour tout remettre à zéro ? Est-ce que je conserverai tout de même ma bibliothèque itunes, mes applications sans devoir tout retélécharger ? Sachant que j'utilise Time Machine. 

Ou bien sans forcément repasser par la case formatage est-il possible de supprimer toute sorte de préférence ? Une fois au téléphone ils m'ont fait jeter dans la corbeille le dossier des préférences, mais ça n'avait rien changé.


----------



## Nikopsycho (25 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous j'ai réussi à tout réinstaller après avoir tout formater. (c'était long, très très long surtout quand on a un bas débit ^^). Bref ça à l'air de fonctionner parfaitement et d'être stable et RAPIDE ce n'était vraiment pas le cas avant, pourquoi je ne sais pas. Enfin bref un mac tout neuf 

Je décide de faire des transferts progressifs de tout ce que j'avais via time machine manuellement (d'où la non utilisation de l'assistant de migration pour éviter de transférer des choses en rapport avec mon ancien compte utilisateur). 
J'ai d'une part transféré mes anciennes appli. Toujours aucun problème. J'ai fait les dernières màj itunes, thunderbolt et remote. Pas de problème, ça se fait tranquillou, ça redémarre.

--> ET il me demande d'installer java pour faire fonctionner Adobe Extension Manager, je clique sur oui. Pendant cette petite installation je n'ai pas quitté Safari (peut-être aurai-je du, j'y connais rien). Et là il à planter comme avant c'est à dire cmd+Q pour le relancer et désactiver/réactiver le wifi. Bref depuis ça fait 2 bonnes heures maintenant aucune ombre d'un quelconque souci. Là mes fichier musique/doc/photos sont en train de se transférer. On verra si ça continue sur ce chemin. 

--> Etant donné que j'ai eu une micro frayeur avec la mise à jour de java. Je me pose diverse questions sur ce que j'ai pu installer, qui ne proviennent pas de l'assistant de mise à jour et qui aurait pu tout faire déconner avec safari et la connexion aux hotspot. Et là je pointe du doigt "Nul"osoft Silverlight. Et vu que c'est une programme qui permet de visualiser des contenus sur internet. Je pense que ça a pu tout faire capoter avec safari.

Je ne fais que des hypothèses j'y connais rien, et j'attend l'avis de vrais pro passionnés de mac et d'informatique pour savoir si je peux installer silverlight sans me poser de question. Ce que vous pensez de toute l'histoire. Et si parmi ceux chez qui Safari/Wifi plante en 10.7.2 s'ils ont silverlight

Enfin je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de tester safari à ma fac. Mais je dois dire que je suis confiant et maintenant je connais les manip en rapport avec les fameux certificats, clés (d'ailleurs le trousseaux d'accès fonctionne au quand de tour, alors que je n'étais pas le seul à avoir la roue pendant une plombe pour l'ouvrir)... Et on verra si ça marche ou si c'est vraiment interne à safari et qu'il faudra attendre une mise à jour. (pourquoi je ramène les certificats  sur le tapis, ben parce que chez certains ça a résolu le problème).


----------



## Math.p (26 Novembre 2011)

Même problème ici, aucune livebox chez moi et je me connectais via FreeWifi et rien ne marche... même avec Firefox ! Le WiFi m'indique "aucune connexion internet". Je vois certains témoignages de personnes utilisant FireFox, comment avez-vous fait pour accéder à internet dans ce cas ?

Merci


----------



## tacgyr (27 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'étais confronté moi aussi au problème de connexion wifi avec un Mac Mini neuf acheté hier ...
Je viens de passer l'après-midi à galérer et à lire de nombreux forums sur internet.

Enfin la solution est apparue : c'était un problème de certificats.

Solution : ici

La connexion à ma Freebox a été immédiate !


----------



## HellXIoNS (29 Novembre 2011)

tacgyr a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'étais confronté moi aussi au problème de connexion wifi avec un Mac Mini neuf acheté hier ...
> Je viens de passer l'après-midi à galérer et à lire de nombreux forums sur internet.
> ...



Effectivement ça marche, encore faut-il avoir accès au trousseau de clé. 

Comme beaucoup ici j'avais le souci de roue multicolore en voulant ouvrir ce fameux trousseau, j'ai donc télécharger (via Firefox) la combo 10.7.2 et après installation et un redémarrage j'ai enfin pu accéder aux Trousseaux.


----------



## Nikopsycho (29 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Bon alors moi dans ma Fac toujours pas fonctionnelle, pourtant une fille au loin était bien sur safari, et faisait tranquillement sa commère sur facebook au lieu d'écouter le prof . Je sais pas trop s'il elle avait Lion, mais je pense que oui. Je ne connais pas l'interface de snow léopard En bas à coté de la corbeille je distinguait les deux dossier téléchargement et doc, et je crois que ça c'est spécifique de Lion mais je ne suis pas sur. Bref. J'abandonne pour la fac, si vous avez des  idées n'hésitez pas, j'a quand même essayer avec un autre utilisateur sur mon mac, et la ça a fonctionné. Mais après être revenu sur mon utilisateur de base et être reparti sur le nouveau, rebelotte ça ne fonctionnait plus et évidemment firefox lui n'a aucun problème. Je n'y comprend plus rien. :confuses: 

Sinon Math P tu peux télécharger firefox en demandant à quelqu'un qu'il le fasse pour toi et t'envoie le fichier DMG. C'est une idée. 

Sinon de manière générale j'ai nettement moins de bug depuis la réinstallation propre de tout. A part le fait par contre mais je sais pas si c'est normal, firefox consomme plus de batterie que safari :'(, je pers une bonne heure d'autonomie.


----------



## Nikopsycho (6 Décembre 2011)

Plus le temps passe plus je me dit que le problème vient de Java ? personne ne peut me dire si c'est possible ? SVP, je désespère. J'aimerai que safari arrête de planter, c'est systématique, quand je me connecte à la far c'est la fin des haricots, j'en ai vraiment marre. Et même avec leur dernière mise à jour de safari ça n'a rien changé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h09 ----------




Nikopsycho a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous j'ai réussi à tout réinstaller après avoir tout formater. (c'était long, très très long surtout quand on a un bas débit ^^). Bref ça à l'air de fonctionner parfaitement et d'être stable et RAPIDE ce n'était vraiment pas le cas avant, pourquoi je ne sais pas. Enfin bref un mac tout neuf
> 
> Je décide de faire des transferts progressifs de tout ce que j'avais via time machine manuellement (d'où la non utilisation de l'assistant de migration pour éviter de transférer des choses en rapport avec mon ancien compte utilisateur).
> J'ai d'une part transféré mes anciennes appli. Toujours aucun problème. J'ai fait les dernières màj itunes, thunderbolt et remote. Pas de problème, ça se fait tranquillou, ça redémarre.
> ...



Voila ce qui me fait penser que c'est java. En gras. Et j'ai vu que dans l'outil des préférence java, il y'avait un max d'option sur la sécurité, et en rapport avec les "certificats", le trousseau d'accès. 
Ce qu'il faut qu'on m'explique, c'est pourquoi tout ces truc compliqué aussi sur Mac, c'est quoi un certificat, c'est quoi un trousseau. Tout ça sur PC m'était inconnu, et en allant au plus simple l'iPhone ne s'enquiquine pas avec tout ça (vu que ce dernier ce connecte absolument de partout sans aucun pépin...


----------



## pb88081 (6 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
Je ne pense pas que cela soit Java.
J'ai commandé mi Octobre un MacBook Pro avec plusieurs problèmes : pas de connexion Hotspots, impossible d'ouvrir Trousseau d'accès, impossibilté de changer de fond d'écran et déconnexion de ma Live après une sortie de veille (obligation de choisir et reconnecter sur ma Livebox).
Donc échange standard et sans rien installer aucune mise à jour les problèmes sont exactements les mêmes.
Cela il est sur vient de Lion ou de cette dernière version de MacBook Pro 15".
De plus avant de retourner le premier Mac j'ai formaté puis réinstallé proprement deux fois. 
Le deuxième Mac même chose car ils vont me le changer car des pixels sont morts sur l'écran.
Je suis persuadé que sur le troisième j'aurai les mêmes problèmes.


----------



## Nikopsycho (6 Décembre 2011)

Tu me fait très peur malgré tout, car si c'est un problème en série sur les MBP, vont-il s'en apercevoir avant la fin des garantie ? Un jour sur un des Apple Advisor m'avait conseillé d'aller le changer en Apple store, j'avais refuser pour pas me déplacer... Après les supérieurs m'ont dit que cette dernière procédure est tout simplement pas possible :hein: Bref. 
De toute façon je vois pas comment cela peut-être un problème matériel. Selon moi c'est forcément logiciel. 
Enfin *tiens moi au courant si le prochain qu'on te change fonctionne. *

*Ensuite j'aimerai vraiment qu'un pro voit tout nos problèmes pour nous aider*. Car 1700 dans un un mac qui se connecte pas, ou mal. C'est un peut comme 200 000 dans une porsche qui roule mal ou qui broute ^^. 

*Sur le forum il doit bien y avoir quelqu'un qui s'y connait*. Presque prêt à payer pour que ça marche lol. Car c'est navrant de voir les autres mac dans ma far fonctionner, alors que le mien non. Et encore pire quand ça bug et qui tu veux montrer un truc à quelqu'un.

*Ou alors, peut-être que dès que nos mac se connecte à nos routeur (toi la livebox, et moi la fac) ça fait rentrer une erreur avec? *
Et si c'est lion pourquoi des gens n'ont-il aucun problème :'(.
Bref espérons que les dix rapport d'erreur que je signal par jour fasse tourner la roue. (celle de la chance, pas la arc en ciel :mouais.
Et ceux qui diront windaub, j'hésiterai pas à dire Mac in shit tant que ça fonctionnera pas


----------



## pb88081 (7 Décembre 2011)

Comme je ne sais pas d'où viennent les problèmes sur les 15" je me renseigne sur les MacBook Air. Car si c'est un problème matériel ce sera vraiment embêtant.
Comme je peux faire un retour du troisième Mac si les problèmes persistent alors je le changerai pour un MacBook Air.
Je reçois le troisième le 12/12 et je posterai donc pour te tenir au courant.

As tu la possibilité Nikopsycho de tester un Hotspots ?

J'ai le dernier iPhone 4S qui lui aussi ne peut se connecter aux Hotspots Wifi  alors que la dernière version le fait.
Il se peut que Free (car c'est le Hotspots que j'utilise) ne soit pas compatible Lion ?


----------



## pb88081 (7 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
Comme je l'ai dit dans mes différents posts sur mon MacBook Pro 15", i7 je n'arrivais pas à me connecter aux Hotspots. 
Maintenant j'y suis arrivé en déplaçant le fichier "login.keychains" sur le bureau. Puis j'ai redémarré et là j'ai pu me connecter au Hotspot Free Wifi. 
Je vais donc remettre le fichier "login.keychains" dans son dossier et si cela ne marche pas je serai fixé.

J'ai donc remis le fichier en place, désactivé le Wifi et redémarré et cela marche. Le problème venait peut être d'ailleurs enfin je ne sais pas. Je verrai demain si je peux encore me connecter.


----------



## Nikopsycho (7 Décembre 2011)

Salut, 
Pour les hotspots en général faudrait que j'essaie un jour d'aller dans un mac do pour tester.
Ensuite je testerai ta manip.

 Mais après avoir essayé ce que mon université vient de publié (http://wifi.unice.fr/bug01.php oui à ma fac le mac est sacré ^^, même les profs ont Lion XD). 

Ce que je n'avais pas fait : c'est de désactiver le wifi, de changer l'ordre du ssid de ma fac dans les préférence (je sais pas ce que c'est un ssid, mais en gros faut faire un glisser déposé dans les préférences wifi&#8230 et ensuite éteindre et redémarrer le mac et enfin se connecter. 
je verrai si ce dernier point change quelque chose. 

Sinon j'essaierai ce que tu dis et je te dirait 
Mais merci pour ton aide.

En revanche faut avouer que ça fout les boule d'avoir en échange un MBAir contre un MBPro

Après pour l'iphone c'est étrange, parce que c'est l'iOS5 qui fait tout, et chez moi il fonctionne parfaitement bien pour les hotspots (Je regrette juste que ça rend obsolète mon 3GS qui a des ralentissement :/ )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h41 ----------

Et pour d'autres hostpots que je viens de tester, le SFR wifi public que je capte à l'air de fonctionner, et j'ai une page d'authentification qui s'ouvre, (hors je n'ai pas d'identifiant sfr), sinon pour Free, là j'ai des identifiants disponible mais je ne peux pas le rejoindre, il me dit délai de connexion dépassé (idem pour Bouygues) :'( mais je pense que c'est parce que je les capte pas suffisamment, j'ai qu'une barre, et lphone pareil il a du mal à le capter, voire il disparait :s.


----------



## subsole (7 Décembre 2011)

Nikopsycho a dit:


> Salut,
> Pour les hotspots en général faudrait que j'essaie un jour d'aller dans un mac do pour tester.
> Ensuite je testerai ta manip.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
La solution que tu donnes (dans ton lien) a déjà été évoquée au post #13  et encore une ou deux fois après dans ce même topic. 
Il est vrai que c'était en anglais, ton lien est en français. 

Edit :
Pour Free, certains ont débloqué la situation avec ça (on en parle également de ce topic) :
Trousseau d'Accès => Préférences => Certificats => désactive OCSP et CRL. 
Redémarre le Mac.


----------



## pb88081 (7 Décembre 2011)

Nikopsycho a dit:


> Salut,
> Pour les hotspots en général faudrait que j'essaie un jour d'aller dans un mac do pour tester.
> Ensuite je testerai ta manip.
> 
> ...



SSID c'est le nom du réseau : par exemple livebox-3864. Quand on clique sur Airport tous les SSID apparaissent dans la liste déroulante.

Je vais essayer mon iPhone 4S voir si il peut se connecter. Non cela ne marche pas.


----------



## Nikopsycho (7 Décembre 2011)

par contre le fichier login.keychain, je l'ai cherché, et je le trouve pas :s, il est où ? Tu as fait comment ? (je suis un petit débutant sur mac :rose

&#8594; en fait j'ai trouvé le dossier parent : Keychain, mais j'ai pas login.keychain, à la place j'ai : system , FileVaultMaster et applepusheserviced .Keychain

Et merci pour l'info sur le SSID ^^ j'enrichi ma culture (le pire c'est que j'ai eu un cours d'informatique ce matin, bon c'était un cours bas de gamme du genre : 1o= 8bit ^^)

Pour OCSP/CRL, je l'ai déjà désactiver y'a bien longtemps ^^ de même que pour l'histoire du resetpassword et l'ACL, les gars de chez apple m'ont fait faire 3 tonnes de manip XD

Et pour l'iphone, je sais pas trop, à part le reinitialiser à la limite. Je vois pas trop ce qu'on peut faire.


----------



## pb88081 (7 Décembre 2011)

Nikopsycho a dit:


> par contre le fichier login.keychain, je l'ai cherché, et je le trouve pas :s, il est où ? Tu as fait comment ? (je suis un petit débutant sur mac :rose
> Et merci pour l'info sur le SSID ^^ j'enrichi ma culture (le pire c'est que j'ai eu un cours d'informatique ce matin, bon c'était un cours bas de gamme du genre : 1o= 8bit ^^)



"login.keychain" se trouve dans : ouvrir Finder appuyer sur la touche alt puis cliquer sur Aller (en haut de l'écran), dans le menu déroulant cliquer sur Bibliothèque. Dans cette Bibliothèque il y a un dossier "Keychains" et dans ce même dossier il y a "login.keychain".
J' ai donc fait un glisser déposer sur le bureau de "login.keychain" puis redémarré le Mac. 
Surtout bien conserver ce fichier "login.keychain" on ne sait jamais.


----------



## Nikopsycho (7 Décembre 2011)

pb88081 a dit:


> "login.keychain" se trouve dans : ouvrir Finder appuyer sur la touche alt puis cliquer sur Aller (en haut de l'écran), dans le menu déroulant cliquer sur Bibliothèque. Dans cette Bibliothèque il y a un dossier "Keychains" et dans ce même dossier il y a "login.keychain".
> J' ai donc fait un glisser déposer sur le bureau de "login.keychain" puis redémarré le Mac.
> Surtout bien conserver ce fichier "login.keychain" on ne sait jamais.



J'ai réédité le post précédent, en décrivant ce que j'ai mais j'ai pas celui qui s'appelle login.keychain


----------



## pb88081 (7 Décembre 2011)

Nikopsycho a dit:


> J'ai réédité le post précédent, en décrivant ce que j'ai mais j'ai pas celui qui s'appelle login.keychain



Il faut aller dans la Bibliothèque cachée qui se trouve : cliquer sur Aller (en haut de l'écran après avoir ouvert le Finder), dans le menu déroulant cliquer sur Bibliothèque.

En fait tu n'es pas allé dans la bonne Bibliothèque. Ouvre Finder puis sélectionne ton nom puis appuyer sur la touche alt puis cliquer sur Aller (en haut de l'écran), dans le menu déroulant cliquer sur Bibliothèque. Dans cette Bibliothèque il y a un dossier "Keychains" et dans ce même dossier il y a "login.keychain". Suis bien cette procédure c'est important sinon tu n'iras pas dans la bonne Bibliothèque.


----------



## Nikopsycho (7 Décembre 2011)

Merci, je suis vraiment nul XD. J'avais pas pigé qu'il fallait cliquer sur "alt". 
Encore désolé, merci de ta patience.


----------



## pb88081 (7 Décembre 2011)

Nikopsycho a dit:


> Merci, je suis vraiment nul XD. J'avais pas pigé qu'il fallait cliquer sur "alt".
> Encore désolé, merci de ta patience.



Si tu as réussi ma manipulation tient moi au courant car est ce le hasard pour moi, je n'en sais rien. J'ai remis ce fichier "login.keychain" redémarré et ça marche quand même...


----------



## Nikopsycho (7 Décembre 2011)

et pour l'iphone pour te remercier j'ai trouver ça http://forums.macg.co/iphone/iphone-4s-et-connection-wifi-919432.html
Sur d'autre site il valide l'histoire de l'ip fixe
*Mais d'abord va dans Général &#8594; Réinitialiser &#8594; Réinitialiser les réglages réseau. Le problème s'arrangera surement.* Sinon test le reste.

Ok je te tiens au courant t'inquiète. On va peut être réussir là ou 3 techniciens "supérieurs" ont échoué et ont dit d'attendre la 10.7.3 -_-'


----------



## pb88081 (7 Décembre 2011)

Nikopsycho a dit:


> et pour l'iphone pour te remercier j'ai trouver ça http://forums.macg.co/iphone/iphone-4s-et-connection-wifi-919432.html
> Sur d'autre site il valide l'histoire de l'ip fixe
> *Mais d'abord va dans Général &#8594; Réinitialiser &#8594; Réinitialiser les réglages réseau. Le problème s'arrangera surement.* Sinon test le reste.
> 
> Ok je te tiens au courant t'inquiète. On va peut être réussir à faire là ou 3 techniciens "supérieurs" ont échoué et ont dit d'attendre la 10.7.3 -_-'



Merci je suis en train de tester en espérant que cela fonctionne.
Bonne soirée

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h49 ----------

Cela ne marche pas


----------



## pb88081 (8 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Pour ce qui est de la connexion du MacBook Pro 15" i7 aux Hotspots le fait de retirer le fichier "login.keychain" du dossier Keychains m'a permis de me connecter. 
J'ai fait cette manipulation hier et cela a fonctionné puis j'ai remis le fichier "login.keychain" dans son dossier et ce matin impossibilité de me connecter. Je l'ai donc retiré et cela marche à nouveau.

Pour ceux que ça intéresse voici la manipulation :
 "login.keychain" se trouve dans : ouvrir Finder appuyer sur la touche alt puis cliquer sur Aller (en haut de l'écran), dans le menu déroulant cliquer sur Bibliothèque. Dans cette Bibliothèque il y a un dossier "Keychains" et dans ce même dossier il y a "login.keychain".
J' ai donc fait un glisser déposer sur le bureau de "login.keychain" puis redémarré le Mac. 
Surtout bien conserver ce fichier "login.keychain" on ne sait jamais.


----------



## Xenope (8 Décembre 2011)

La manip de subsole a marché pour moi :

Edit :
Pour Free, certains ont débloqué la situation avec ça (on en parle également de ce topic) :
Trousseau d'Accès => Préférences => Certificats => désactive OCSP et CRL. 
Redémarre le Mac.


----------



## Nikopsycho (8 Décembre 2011)

Salut, donc ce matin à ma fac toujours pareille safari plante. Pas de connectivité. Bref j'ai fait la manie de mettre sur le bureau *login.keychain* et de redémarrer.

Et là MAGIE  *ça fonctionne impeccablement bien*, de manière très rapide, tout nickel. Safari avait tendance à se freiner, et là non j'ai enfin l'ultra haut débit de mon université. C'était parfait.

Est-ce que ça va duré ? Tel est la question. 
*Mais au moins on a isolé le problème je pense*

Par contra free, toujours délai de connexion dépassé, mais je pense que là c'est parce que la borne est trop loin. (j'ai qu'une barre et l'iphone le détecte même pas), et a vrai dire c'est pas ce qui m'importait à la base ^^.

Bonne journée à tous. Si vous ne me voyez plus, c'est que le problème est définitivement réglé .


----------



## pb88081 (8 Décembre 2011)

Nikopsycho a dit:


> Salut, donc ce matin à ma fac toujours pareille safari plante. Pas de connectivité. Bref j'ai fait la manie de mettre sur le bureau *login.keychain* et de redémarrer.
> 
> Et là MAGIE  *ça fonctionne impeccablement bien*, de manière très rapide, tout nickel. Safari avait tendance à se freiner, et là non j'ai enfin l'ultra haut débit de mon université. C'était parfait.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Par cette manipulation tout fonctionnait et maintenant plus de connexion.


----------



## chookychooky (12 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens à peine d'acheter un Mac Book Pro.
J'ai bien trouvé une bonne 50aine de fois la procédure du "resetpassword" après avoir sorti le fichier keychain, et désactivé les certificats, ETC ! J'ai absolument tout fait, et avant de venir sur cette discussion. 

Je pense d'ailleurs être dans la même fac que Nikopsycho... puisque j'ai trouvé la procédure exactement au même endroit. 

Voila comment mon MBP réagit: 
Le matin quand j'arrive à la fac, je dois *Re*faire la manip à *TOUS* les coups... Ensuite ça marche, ou pas, ça dépend de la pluie et du beau temps, mais grâce à Google chrome car Safari se bloque à l'acceptation du certificat. Tous les autres utilisateurs de MBP de ma classe n'ont pas fait la mise à jour de Lion... et arrivent à se connecter sans avoir à faire ce baratin... Lorsque j'arrive à me connecter, il ne faut pas que l'ordi aille en veille, autrement je perd la connexion et là, je peux dire adieu à internet...

J'ai bien programmé un RDV téléphonique avec Apple, et je tombe sur une fille, qui me répond que ça ne vient pas d'eux, que c'est le fournisseur d'accès... Après avoir expliqué 15 fois mon problème et avoir eu une réponse à coté de la plaque à chaque fois, je lui ai demandé si elle savait ce qu'est un Hotspot et elle me répond "pas vraiment"... 1 minutes après, je lui parlais avec un ton un peu plus enragé et là... tulululut, déconnecté!! Même si elle ne m'a pas raccroché au nez et que ça a coupé, la moindre des choses aurait été de me rappeler. Je vous le dis, j'ai un eu un type du Genius bar au téléphone, j'ai eu le génie d'Aladin.... 

Ce problème est vraiment ennuyeux. Comme je l'ai vu plus haut "Lacher 1200e pour ça..." ça me met un peu les nerfs. 

Ma question aujourd'hui pour nikopsycho: (Excuse moi, je ne me rappelle pas exactement tout ce que tu as écrit) *Ou en es-tu aujourd'hui avec ce prb ?*

J'espère qu'on trouveras une solution...


----------



## pb88081 (13 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,
Le problème vient de Lion avec les nouveaux MacBook Pro et cela j'en suis sûr à 1000 %.
Suite à ma commande d'un MacBook Pro 15¨ en Octobre et différents problèmes sur cette machine, j'en suis donc à mon 3 ème. Le problème de connexion Wifi aux Hotspots était identique pour chaque machine.
J'ai fait toutes les manipulations des différents posts et toujours rien.
J'espère qu'il y aura une mise à jour.


----------



## Powerdom (20 Janvier 2012)

mansato a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai exactement le même problème.je pence que sa vien a coup sur de mac et de la mise a jour mais je met en cause aussi un problème de certificat entre safari et la fac (ses toujours mal coder ses connerie). pour palier le probléme je passe par firefox et revient sur safari. je trouve que cette version de osx et belle et bien bug car entre les déconnexion wifi et le problème pour aller sur internet a croire que mac veut pas que on aille sur internet.
> si vous en savais plus faite le savoir sur cette page.



En fac d'ortohgrafe ?


----------



## netgui (25 Janvier 2012)

Un petit up ici. Une mise à jour d'Apple a t'elle résolue vos soucis. je rencontre bien sûr les mêmes (y compris au macDo , Freewifi etc...) ? je vais tenter les bidouilles proposées mais par acquis de conscience... peut-être qu'une solution officielle aurait été proposée entre temps ? (je suis sous Macbook air 2010)


----------



## TroIIMan06 (25 Janvier 2012)

J'attend aussi avec impatience la solution pcq la ca commence a devenir assez chiant a la fac


----------



## pb88081 (25 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,
Malheureusement cela ne marche toujours pas. Je le rappel c'est mon troisième MacBook Pro 15" sous Lion suite à échange standard. Les deux premiers présentaient des défauts. 
J'en parle au poste #65.
Je ne sais pas si c'est Lion ou le Wifi sous ces Mac. Apparemment les nouveaux MacBook Air n'ont pas ce soucis. Alors peut être le Wifi ?


----------



## netgui (26 Janvier 2012)

Un petit retour d'expérience pour faire avancer le schimlblick... C'ets une solution qui a déjà été signalée dans un post plus haut, mais pour moi elle fonctionne en tout cas aujourd'hui. 

Symptômes : impossible de se connecter à un Freewifi, un à MacDo Wifi et à une Freebox (merci à mon voisin pour ces codes prêtés)

Solutions : désactiver le "démarrage avec la session" de toutes les applications susceptibles de se connecter à Internet (dans mon cas : Wunderlist, Skype, Chrome, Dashlane, Google Music, Dropbox, Mail) puis redémarrer.. tenter d'accéder au réseau Wifi désiré.. prier (si ca marche pas maudire Apple : facultatif)


----------



## pb88081 (26 Janvier 2012)

netgui a dit:


> Un petit retour d'expérience pour faire avancer le schimlblick... C'ets une solution qui a déjà été signalée dans un post plus haut, mais pour moi elle fonctionne en tout cas aujourd'hui.
> 
> Symptômes : impossible de se connecter à un Freewifi, un à MacDo Wifi et à une Freebox (merci à mon voisin pour ces codes prêtés)
> 
> Solutions : désactiver le "démarrage avec la session" de toutes les applications susceptibles de se connecter à Internet (dans mon cas : Wunderlist, Skype, Chrome, Dashlane, Google Music, Dropbox, Mail) puis redémarrer.. tenter d'accéder au réseau Wifi désiré.. prier (si ca marche pas maudire Apple : facultatif)



Bonjour,
Comment on désactive le démarrage avec la session ?
Merci par avance


----------



## subsole (26 Janvier 2012)

pb88081 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Comment on désactive le démarrage avec la session ?
> Merci par avance



Bonjour,
Regarde dans, Préférences Système => Utilisateurs et groupes => onglet ouverture


----------



## pb88081 (26 Janvier 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Regarde dans, Préférences Système => Utilisateurs et groupes => onglet ouverture



Merci,
J'avais déjà tout désactivé et les connexions aux Hotspots ne marchent toujours pas.
Bonne soirée


----------



## TroIIMan06 (26 Janvier 2012)

Petite remarque , quand j'ai désactivé les 2 parametres se trouvant dans trousseau de clé => certificat , mon navigateur ( google chrome ) a commencé a beuguer : certaines pages ne s affichaient plus me disant qu'il y avait un probleme de connection , depuis j'ai réactivé ceux-ci et tout est rentré dans l ordre. Par contre je n'arrive toujours pas a me connecté au réseau public


----------



## netgui (27 Janvier 2012)

pb88081 a dit:


> J'avais déjà tout désactivé et les connexions aux Hotspots ne marchent toujours pas.



Un petit complément d'info : il me semble avoir remarqué que certaines applications qui se lancent automatiquement après le démarrage ne sont PAS dans la liste des "Préférences système > Utilisateurs et groupes > Ouverture avec la session". Par exemple dans mon cas en ce moment même : Dashlane, Wunderlist etc.... 

Dans ce cas, je désactive l'ouverture en faisant clique droit sur l'icône puis Options > décocher ouvrir avec la session.


----------



## subsole (27 Janvier 2012)

netgui a dit:


> Un petit complément d'info : il me semble avoir remarqué que certaines applications qui se lancent automatiquement après le démarrage ne sont PAS dans la liste des "Préférences système > Utilisateurs et groupes > Ouverture avec la session". Par exemple dans mon cas en ce moment même : Dashlane, Wunderlist etc....
> 
> Dans ce cas, je désactive l'ouverture en faisant clique droit sur l'icône puis Options > décocher ouvrir avec la session.


Je n'utilise pas  Dashlane, Wunderlist.
A chaque fois que, j'ajoute une application par l'icône du Dock via Options , je retrouve l'application dans la liste d 'ouverture automatique (et inversement).


----------



## netgui (27 Janvier 2012)

Bon, autre solution (hem hem), je viens d'avoir encore le même souci... j'ai mis mon macbook air en veille en fermant l'écran 2 min (après avori redémarré X fois et tout tenté) et hop miracle, wifi connecté... bizarre.


----------



## netgui (28 Janvier 2012)

Mouais non, ca non plus ne marche plus, ca a fonctionné 2 fois et plus maintenant... C'est franchement rageant d'avoir un ordi à 1500 balles infoutu de se connecter au wifi... et puis surtout, Apple semble s'en cogner complètement... Bref, patience...


----------



## sara2 (31 Janvier 2012)

Bon

déja je ne suis pas la seule à avoir ce problème depuis quelques temps (alors que tout marchait très bien mais bon...)
Seulement, ce qui commence à me faire peur c que sur tous les forums ou je suis allée je vois que le problème existait déja il y a un an et que Apple n'a rien fait pour réparer ça ! Sachant que Free wifi ou sfr wifi sont mes seuls moyens d'accès à Internet !

la manip de resetpassword navai pas marché pour moi je vais du coup essayé le truc du trousseau et je prie pour que ça marche pke si j'ai changé pour Mac c pa pour me retrouver avec un beug aussi relou ! 

Enfin bref, si quelqu'un a d'autres solutions à proposer je les attends avec impatience !!

Bon courage à nous !!


----------



## pb88081 (31 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,
Je viens de faire une mise à jour Airport pour mon MacBook Pro 15" sous Lion.
J'espère que cela changera quelque chose. Je vais tester demain et je vous tiendrai au courant.
Bonne soirée


----------



## TroIIMan06 (1 Février 2012)

J'ai aussi fait la mise a jour ( je suis sous lion ) , je vous tiens au courant sois dans l apres midi sois demain


----------



## pb88081 (1 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
Que pensez vous de faire une pétition auprès d'Apple concernant ce problème de Hotspots ?
Chacun d'entre nous rédigerait une lettre avec : 1) Quel Mac il utilise 2) Le problème est il apparu suite à l'installation de Lion (passage de Snow Léopard à Lion par exemple) 3) Et pour tout ceux qui ont un Mac Récent et qui rencontrent ce problème.

Je veux bien me charger de récupérer vos lettres afin de les faire parvenir ensuite à Apple.
Si vous êtes d'accord et assez nombreux je laisserai mon mail sur un post que j'intitulerai "Pétition pour Hotspots Wifi auprès d'Apple" ?
Bonne journée


----------



## kephren (1 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
Je suis la discussion avec attention puisque j'ai les même "symptômes"J'ai fait un post lundi pour expliquer mes problèmes (http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...ssignee-et-pas-de-connexion-wifi-1004782.html) 



....mais pas avec Lion mais Léopard 10.6.8 (MAJ de l'OS en janvier) !!!!


Je ne suis pas totalement débutant en informatique, à la rigueur sur Mac (seulement 2 ans de pratique) mais là je suis complétement dépassé par le problème, rien ne semble logique avec cette histoire d'Airport, et j'avoue que je suis assez frileux des manip alambiquées (je suis en thèse, mon ordi c'est ma vie )

........j'en suis à regretter mon vieux windows sur lequel on pouvait bidouiller à volonté....


----------



## pb88081 (1 Février 2012)

Hier, Mardi 31/01/12 j'ai fait la mise à jour Airport sur mon Mac. Je viens de tester le Hotspot Wifi Free et cela marche. Je testerai à nouveau chaque jour afin de voir si ce n'est pas un hasard.


----------



## TroIIMan06 (1 Février 2012)

Alors j'ai fait la mise a jour ce matin d'airport , mais toujours le meme probleme...impossible de me connceter au HotSpot public de ma fac


----------



## pb88081 (1 Février 2012)

Fausse joie, cela a fonctionné une fois puis nouvel essai puis rien.
Ce qui me rassure entre guillemets c'est kephren qui dit "mais pas avec Lion mais Léopard 10.6.8 (MAJ de l'OS en janvier)" ce qui pourrai signifier que c'est un problème logiciel est nom les récents Mac.
Je vous relance pour la pétition. 
Ayant eu un problème avec Apple qui m'avait promis 200  00 de remise suite à un problème dans la livraison de mon Mac. Cette promesse n'a pas été suivi d'effet malgré leurs promesses par mails. Je n'ai donc pas baissé les bras et j'ai fini par trouver deux adresse de chez Apple. Ils m'ont immédiatement contactés et versé 300  00.
Donc je pense qu'une pétition, si on est nombreux, pourrai faire bouger les choses.


----------



## netgui (2 Février 2012)

pb88081 a dit:


> Fausse joie, cela a fonctionné une fois puis nouvel essai puis rien.
> Ce qui me rassure entre guillemets c'est kephren qui dit "mais pas avec Lion mais Léopard 10.6.8 (MAJ de l'OS en janvier)" ce qui pourrai signifier que c'est un problème logiciel est nom les récents Mac.
> Je vous relance pour la pétition.
> Ayant eu un problème avec Apple qui m'avait promis 200  00 de remise suite à un problème dans la livraison de mon Mac. Cette promesse n'a pas été suivi d'effet malgré leurs promesses par mails. Je n'ai donc pas baissé les bras et j'ai fini par trouver deux adresse de chez Apple. Ils m'ont immédiatement contactés et versé 300  00.
> Donc je pense qu'une pétition, si on est nombreux, pourrai faire bouger les choses.



je suis partant...


----------



## TroIIMan06 (2 Février 2012)

Il y a une nouvelle mise a jour de Lion , peut être qu'elle résoudra le problème lié a la wifi ...


----------



## labarique (2 Février 2012)

Bonjour, 

pour ceux en Lion 10.7.3, je vous propose de poursuivre la discussion sous le sujet suivant :

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/10-7-3-freewifi-et-autres-bornes-wifi-1007522.html


----------



## pb88081 (2 Février 2012)

netgui a dit:


> je suis partant...



Je vais donc lancer cette pétition par un post.
Merci Netgui et bonne soirée

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h51 ----------




netgui a dit:


> je suis partant...



Voici le post :
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...ple-pour-connexion-hotspots-wifi-1007892.html


----------



## kephren (3 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Mais quid de mon Snow Leopard  ??? 
aucune réaction de collègue d'OS....  

J'ai trouvé qqn qui a eu la même MAJ OS que moi il y a de ca qq mois mais pas de problème de connexion WiFi. Bon comme je me sens un peu isolé dans cette histoire, et que j'en i un peu marre de ne plus me connecter au net, cette apres midi je vais (enfin) emmener mon ordi chez un réparateur agrée. 
On verra bien qu'est-ce qu'il me raconte....(et le prix du devis surtout)

Bon courage pour la pétition, par contre je ne vais y souscrire de suite vu que je suis le seul "Snow Leopard" de cette histoire, même si je rencontre les même pb que les "Lion" le souci est peut être différent...on verra le verdict

Bonne continuation!


----------



## TroIIMan06 (3 Février 2012)

Il me semble que j'ai trouvé la solution !! Ou peut etre quelle a deja ete dite plus haut  , en faite j utilise google chrome en temps normal , mais j'avais entendu dire qu'en utilisant mozilla bin la connexion internet passait ... Du coup j'ai téléchargé mozilla puis me suis connecté sur internet ( ca a fonctionné nikel  ) puis me suis connecté sur google chrome ( mon navigateur internet par default ) et tout fonctionne !! Du moins , pour l instant ... Haha :rateau:


----------



## Aeliz (3 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Le souci ici c'est ma connexion wi-fi: j'arrive à aller sur internet (par wifi, a la maison) mais au bout d'un certain moment je suis déconnectée d'internet et quand je vais pour me reconnecter ça m'affiche "délai de connexion dépassé" et pi je dois attendre plus ou moins longtemps pour me reconnecter... (sais pas si c'est bien clair tout ça)
Bref, quelqu'un pourrai m'aider à résoudre ce prit problème?? Je n'ai pas vu de "cas" comme le mien, et la ca commence à me mettre au bout ce souci de connexion.


----------



## netgui (5 Février 2012)

guillou972 a dit:


> Il me semble que j'ai trouvé la solution !! Ou peut etre quelle a deja ete dite plus haut  , en faite j utilise google chrome en temps normal , mais j'avais entendu dire qu'en utilisant mozilla bin la connexion internet passait ... Du coup j'ai téléchargé mozilla puis me suis connecté sur internet ( ca a fonctionné nikel  ) puis me suis connecté sur google chrome ( mon navigateur internet par default ) et tout fonctionne !! Du moins , pour l instant ... Haha :rateau:



Oui marche pour moi aussi ! En gros il faut d'abord se connecter avec Firefox puis ensuite utiliser Chrome et ça roule (en tout cas sur freewifi).


----------



## TroIIMan06 (5 Février 2012)

Exact NetGui !!


----------



## Nikopsycho (6 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous, voilà alors j'avais réussi à régler le problème en ajoutant des certificats manuellement en les exportant à partir de Firefox ainsi que la dizaine de manip comme je l'avais expliqué auparavant. Jusqu'à fin décembre j'ai pas eu de problème, dans ma fac, ça fonctionnait, mais je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de tester trop souvent.
 Après 3 semaines de vacances, je reviens et  ça ne marche de nouveau pas, même symptôme qu'avant Du coup j'ai fait les mise à jour 10.7.3 et toujours pas de résultats. J'ai une amie qui vient de s'acheter un MBP et elle a le même problème. Donc je suis POUR la pétition. Ensemble, petits consommateurs que nous sommes, je pense qu'on aura un certain impact quand même .


----------



## pb88081 (6 Février 2012)

Nikopsycho a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, voilà alors j'avais réussi à régler le problème en ajoutant des certificats manuellement en les exportant à partir de Firefox ainsi que la dizaine de manip comme je l'avais expliqué auparavant. Jusqu'à fin décembre j'ai pas eu de problème, dans ma fac, ça fonctionnait, mais je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de tester trop souvent.
> Après 3 semaines de vacances, je reviens et  ça ne marche de nouveau pas, même symptôme qu'avant Du coup j'ai fait les mise à jour 10.7.3 et toujours pas de résultats. J'ai une amie qui vient de s'acheter un MBP et elle a le même problème. Donc je suis POUR la pétition. Ensemble, petits consommateurs que nous sommes, je pense qu'on aura un certain impact quand même .



Bonsoir,
La pétition se trouve ici :
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...ple-pour-connexion-hotspots-wifi-1007892.html

Plus on sera nombreux et plus notre demande aura un impact. Car si de futurs utilisateurs de Mac ne peuvent se connecter aux Hotspots Wifi ce n'est pas du tout commercial.
Bonne soirée


----------



## Nata-chat (13 Février 2012)

j'ai le même problème

mon vieux mbp (early 2008, leopard), pourtant à  2 doigts de rendre l'âme, se connecte sans probleme sur un hotspot wifi free

mon mbp tout neuf donc avec Lion préinstallé merdoie complètement 
- je ne l'ai utilisé que 2 ou 3 heures, j'en suis déjà au 3e freeze (safari et trousseau de clé)
- et surtout il se connecte sur la borne mais après peanuts : adresse ip  locale assignée. Or c'est mon outil de travail... j'ai un projet de  programmation en cours et du soft à télécharger :///

ce soir, je vais donc refaire le tour des manip que j'ai pu voir ici 
(ici surtout et merci aux posteurs et testeurs précédents 
en espérant que ça fonctionne et que je reste sur une config clean malgré mes bidouilles (et heureusement que je lis l'anglais )


----------



## Nata-chat (14 Février 2012)

mon mac neuf est quasi vide 
> sauvegarde du systeme
> bascule Lion 10.7.3 combo cet aprèm
je ferai donc un retour ici, pis j'irai poster mon feedback sur le sujet 10.7.3 (si ça marche ) 

25 ans que je bosse sur Mac, je n'avais jamais arriver les problèmes aussi vite... 
(ou si... quand on a voulu installer Xpress sur un gros G3 tour super puissant flambant neuf dans mon agence de l'époque... 
celui qu'on surnommait la "mallette de Ken" à cause de la coque en plastique et des couleurs blanc/turquoise. 
On est restés comme des c... avec notre disquette d'install... Apple  venait de supprimer le lecteur sur ses nouveaux modèles, il disaient que la disquette c'était dépassé... dommage )


----------



## endavent (4 Août 2012)

Christopher P a dit:


> Tout le monde semble être passé à côté de la deuxième solution proposée par snorand qui a fonctionné pour moi et j'ai eu tous les "bugs" cités auparavant et plus encore:
> -	Le hotspot wifi de ma fac ne marche plus (quand jouvre chrome pr aller sur google, je nai pas la page de connection qui saffiche alors quavant si)
> -	Le hotspot de free ne marche plus (là jai la page de connection, mais une foi que je clic « connecter », ça ne marche plus )
> -	Quand jouvre keychain, au démarrage il ne répond plus
> ...



Hélas je pensais que c'était LA solution, mais ça ne change rien. Je ne comprends pas : je suis sur Lion depuis plusieurs mois et je n'ai pas eu de problème majeur jusque là. C'est après avoir effectué la mise à jour de ces derniers jours (Safari 6, Iphoto et Imovie, etc ....) que le problème s'est déclaré pour moi alors qu'il semble être connu depuis des lustres par de nombreux utilisateurs.

C'est en tous cas très énervant car même lorsqu'on est en train de surfer ou de remplir un dossier en ligne on peut se retrouver déconnecté, alors qu'aucun signe ne le montre (le symbole du Wifi dans la barre des menus reste noir, il faut désactiver le wifi et le réactiver pour que ça fonctionne à nouveau).

Grrrr


----------

